# Where can I find or create charts?



## Chaka1988 (30 November 2009)

Hey guys

Where I can charts from or how do I create them?
Is there any website or software for that?

thanks


----------



## nomore4s (30 November 2009)

*Re: Charts*

Chaka, plenty around.

Incredible Charts
Big Charts

And more advanced like Amibroker.

Just google them for links. Also if you search the forums you will find links to others.


----------



## Chaka1988 (30 November 2009)

*Re: Charts*

thanks for the quick reply. Go Hawks


----------

